# STX38 Black Deck Won't Start



## larrys0227 (Apr 16, 2017)

_ just bought this. It ran fine when I tested at the sellers house. We did have to jump it at the sellers house when I brought it home and now it won't start. I put a new battery in and all I get is one metallic click in or under the engine. The vehicle S/N is m00stxj294696. The engine S/N is 2624907182. Suggestions?_


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Be sure the engine is not locked with oil on the piston. That sometimes happens when a mower is transported and the engine gets tipped.

If you have a battery load tester, check the battery. I cannot name the number of times people buy new batteries that break down under load.

If the battery is good locate the starter, have someone sit on the mower and attempt to start it. Listen for the click, I would bet the click is the starter solenoid.

If it is the starter solenoid check battery voltage when the starter is clicking, if the voltage is 12.3 VDC or greater at the battery, check it at the battery terminal on the solenoid when the start position is activated. If the voltage is low there, check the battery terminals to be sure they are clean and tight. 

If the solenoid terminal for the battery is 12.3 or greater in this last test, it is likely the solenoid is due for replacement if there is no power beyond the solenoid to the starter.

If the voltage is 12.3 or greater from the solenoid to the starter, your problem will be the starter.


----------



## larrys0227 (Apr 16, 2017)

How do I check for a locked engine and what do I do if that is it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Remove the spark plugs, turn key off, then turn engine over by hand.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

RC Wells said:


> Remove the spark plugs, turn key off, then turn engine over by hand.


Yep, and if its the starter jambed up it will free it to.


----------



## larrys0227 (Apr 16, 2017)

I haven't checked voltages yet because I will need help with how. Will get that tomorrow. But I can turn the engine by hand. So I tried to start and got the same click as before. So I held the key in the start position and heard crackling and got smoke from the right side of the engine. Starter I think.


----------

